# Rags to Riches...



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I once saw a little cat huddled from the cold and rain in the mud under a car on a winter night. She didn't complain...

Now 3 years later, she's throwing a huge tantrum because I won't let her have her morning nap on my new Neiman Marcus cashmere cardigan, offering her the fluffy goose down duvet instead.

:roll:


----------



## KimV (Nov 11, 2014)

LOL!! That is too funny! Don't you love when you lay clothes out for your day and go shower, and when you come back WITHOUT FAIL they chose your fresh outfit as a nap spot as opposed to all the awesome spots in the house they could be sleeping on? At least it's cashmere! Next, she's going to get mad when she finds red ink on the white cashmere sweater and call you cheap!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

That is EXACTLY what happens with my cats every time! Why on Earth do they HAVE to start their morning nap on my fresh outfit while I'm showering!! LOL


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I know right? That happens every day when I try to get ready for work. My Kmart sweatshirt gets covered in cat hair even though there is a walmart blanket right next to it nice and comfy!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My girls can't decide whether to ride to the vet in the Rolls or Bentley. 

Kids.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine just pry open the closet and leave cat hair on whatever they find just to be sure they get any possible combination of cloths. That way if anyone changes their mind. It's all good!



marie73 said:


> My girls can't decide whether to ride to the vet in the Rolls or Bentley.
> 
> Kids.



Mine would prefer the Vet come to them, so they can find higher places to hide..


----------



## erinyaap (Aug 19, 2014)

Lol! I think you win best post of the day


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

LOL Botany, that's my cats too!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Duchess Nikita has reported my post for abuse, her justification is I bought the cardigan at Neiman Marcus outlet online store at a very discounted price.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

straysmommy said:


> duchess nikita has reported my post for abuse, her justification is i bought the cardigan at neiman marcus outlet online store at a very discounted price.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

marie73 said:


> My girls can't decide whether to ride to the vet in the Rolls or Bentley.
> 
> Kids.


LOL!!! Bentley is much better than a Roller, Girls!

just wait till they see my girlie's stretch limo... 
(they all insisted that they had their own personal space and they didn't want it invaded.)


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh this has just made me laugh so much. How quickly they can become such divas :0)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Gotta go. Cali just texted me from her iPhone that she's hungry.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hurry back Marie73 because I have an appointment in the Swiss Alps for Coco's nail trim and my personal jet can't wait for you!
On a more serious note, my Annie was JUST like this Straysmommy! We took her in when she was starving and begging for food and after about of year of adoring me and worshiping the ground I walk on, she starting YELLING at me to be quicker with the yummies! The worst part was, I DID get quicker!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I agree they become such divas so soon! I adopted Princess G because she had the saddest, most forlorn look in her eyes I'd ever seen in a stray cat. Now 3.5 years later, she has exactly that same eye expression if I haven't scratched her jowls for a full hour. She stares at me from the couch, wrapped in her faux fur and fleece blanket, with her bowl of yummies by her side, with that "abandoned kitty" look, till I come up and resume scratching.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Nikita lounges in bed in the sun till about 10 am, too lazy to get up and be the crepuscular cat she's supposed to be. Then she'll jump down, stroll to the kitchen and start yelling up at me hands-on-hips if something, just something, in her breakfast scene is slightly not as it should. I confess I run around fixing everything to avoid her accusing stare, with a "yes, ma'am! immediately, ma'am!"


----------

